# 5D Mag on Fleabay



## LiftdT4R (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm always scoping out flea bay for vintage or rare Mags and I cam across this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262892631722

Looked nice so I put in a low bid on it but I saw it went up pretty quick. It's already over the cost of a new 5D on Amazon with the shipping. Other than the old serial and the good shape do you guys see anything special about it?


----------



## irongate (Mar 16, 2017)

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, I'm always scoping out flea bay for vintage or rare Mags and I cam across this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262892631722
> 
> Looked nice so I put in a low bid on it but I saw it went up pretty quick. It's already over the cost of a new 5D on Amazon with the shipping. Other than the old serial and the good shape do you guys see anything special about it?



Looks in nice shape, price is not to bad, but you have to add in shipping also. Which I always look at.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah it does. Serial is prob from 1983 or so and it looks like it's barely used. But as far as being desirable? I don't see it. I'm curious to see how high it goes.


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 17, 2017)

Thats not as early as 83. The bezel text font is much later. 90's at best. Compare it to the bezel on the 7c which is a 1982 light. 
Theres nothing particularly special. Although a 5 cell in red is nice.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Mar 17, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks, I see that, the TM vs. the R and the font. The serial still seems to be pretty early but yeah, $41 with $10 shipping seems high.


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 18, 2017)

Seeing as you're looking to build a collection of rare lights, just for your reference why don't you email maglite via their website with the serial no. And enquire on the manufacture date. I know it's 5 minutes of their time but it could be very helpful for you in gauging the age of future lights.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks, I have been but I think I've sent them at least a half dozen e-mails already and I'm worried about being blacklisted so I'm trying to save it for some of the good lights I purchase.

The serials seem tough to gauge because lights like the 5Ds seem to have been slower sellers. So a relatively low serial sometimes coincides with a later production date. I wish they'd just put out a range on their site or someone would publish one.

On top of that I still can't figure out if say a 3D Vari-Beam is numbered different than a regular 3D Mag. I think they are considering how low some of the Vari-Beams are numbered based on how long the 3Ds were in production before that.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Mar 23, 2017)

So, I bought this light mainly because I don't have any 5Ds in my collection and it looked brand new aside from the couple of scratches. I received it yesterday and it does look brand new. I did e-mail Mag and the light was made in June of 1991. I have seen 1,000,000 serials on 2Ds that are back to 1987 so I guess these 5Ds were really slow sellers. Thanks guys for the help!

EDIT: It's a 700,000 serial in case the pics aren't up anymore.


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 25, 2017)

Not in bad nick for a 26 year old light. I think it was a reasonable purchase. 

Yea i bet the 2Ds out sold the 5D ten fold. Good information to know for future purchases regarding the serial no.


----------

